# Beware



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I just got a pm, Someone from Germany wanting to get to know me better it gave a facebook address so I clicked on it and it was porn. Not cool I am at work


----------



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

got the same thing from some one in Germany not cool at all


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I got the same PM also,, only I like porn,, so I sent them back some porn!!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

We have dial up sevice here and I got out before it loaded.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

I too got the same thing :-(


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Another member reported this by PM.

We have (I hope) fixed him/her.

BTW look closer and the web address is just made to make people think it's facebook.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

John_D said:


> Another member reported this by PM.
> 
> We have (I hope) fixed him/her.
> 
> BTW look closer and the web address is just made to make people think it's facebook.



I just sent you a PM regarding that. If you have taken care of it, cool.... Thanks.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I received it also seemed a bit fishy so I deleted it right away, thanks for the update.


----------

